# Avoiding import tax when bringing a bike from the USA



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

My mother in law is taking back two bikes from the USA, one is used (value about $300 used) and the other is new (cost was $1525).

What does she have to tell Aussie customs to avoid import charges?

And if anyone wants a bike pro race case, we'll have two for sale back in Cairns.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Make it look slightly used, perhaps swap the new tires for some older ones. They'll be more worried about the bike being dirty than anything else. If you're really paranoid post the receipt so there's no proof of purchase on you.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reply! Making the bike look a little used is a good idea.

Also, it looks like there is a $1,000 limit per person when entering the country, after that they make you pay.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

You'll get a card on the plane just before you're due to land. It will ask things like to do you have food? Alcohol? Have you been to a farm in the last 30 days? and the one you DON'T want to tick do you have new goods purchased overseas worth more than $1000? If you tick that you will pay. If you tick nothing you get to go through the quick exit line and 9/10 they won't stop you, if they do it is up to them to prove you bought the bike OS - as long as you are good at telling lies! If they stop you they will go through everything looking to bust you with something, if they find it you will probably get a fine. Don't keep the receipt on you. It will all come down to how confident you can be, if you tell them it was taken from aus to ride overseas then they'll be most concerned about seeing if there is any dirt on the bike, so make sure it's not dirty but somehow looks used.


----------



## nzhumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

beardi said:


> so make sure it's not dirty but somehow looks used.


Grease in the bottom bracket shell usually does it.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

If something looks suss and they find this thread I think you'll be in a lot of trouble. C'mon people the law is the law.


----------



## nzhumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

Chances of customs going through every bike forum and stumbling upon the right thread? They usually couldn't tell their arse from their elbow from my experience.

But you are right. You get caught, your gonna get a bill.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well the bikes arrived safe and sound and cleared customs just fine. The airline did however charge an absurd amount for transporting the bikes.

As for, "The laws, the law".... when you add up all the duties and import charges that you pay on imported good on top of your already huge income tax it comes to something like 70-80%. There is something very wrong when you have to pay 70-80% tax on anything.

Not to mention that being on the right or wrong side of the law often depends on how you account for something.

I bought the bike, used it, and then sold it to my FIL. Ya know it's amazing how much a bike will depreciate once's it been ridden.

Once again thanks for the help guys .


----------



## nath69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Steve71

Below is a copy and paste of the last email I recieved from customs. They confirmed there is an exemption on bikes and as such, 0% tarriff. 
No domestic industry to protect. Depending on the origin of the bike, you will be exempt from paying their domestic sales tax and the sales person may even look kindly on the documentation of the reciept.

Hi Nathan

Thankyou for your enquiry

The Customs tariff on bikes is 8712.00 with a TCO.

Customs duty rate is 0% , there is a (approx) $50.00 processing fee plus a 10% GST based on
the value of the goods plus the freight and insurance charges.

regards

XXXXX
Senior Customs and Border Protection Officer | Customs Information and Cargo Support Centre
| CE&CS 
Australian Customs and Border Protection Service 
Customs House, 10 Cooks River Drive, Mascot NSW 2020 
P: 1300 363 263 1300 363 263 (Information) | P: 1300 558 099 1300 558 099 (Cargo Systems Support) 
W: www.customs.gov.au


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Nath69, that's good to know for future reference.


----------

